
Change your iCloud password NOW - Brajeshwar
https://blog.kaspersky.com/change-icloud-password/12544/
======
DonutDude
>> "As long as we’re in the area, now would also be a great time to add two-
step verification to your account

I changed my password, not because I think that there is a acute risk, but
because I actually never changed it since I created my acc some years ago and
this article reminded me.

Seems like its not even possible to activate 2FA for a couple of days, after
you changed your password..

------
nxzero
>> "There’s a rumor flying around the Internet that up to 40 million iCloud
accounts have been compromised. Now, we normally wait for extra information
and corroborating data to back up claims, if this one is true there’s no time
to lose"

Maybe it's me, but this post seems fishy, especially given the references to
event that took place over two years ago.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
_this post seems fishy_

I was thinking the same thing. The same company whose CEO hobnobs[1] with Vlad
Putin's buddies says:

 _remember to test sample passwords with our online password checker_

Sure, be sure to send any password you're considering using to Kaspersky for
thorough vetting. I'm sure they won't retain a copy of it. Trust them.

 _start thinking about investing in a password manager. Kaspersky’s password
manager is a great one_

How fortunate for everyone that they just happen to have such a useful
product. But a quick Google also turned up a list of 7 open source password
managers. Maybe consider using one of those instead?[2]

[1]
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-19/cybersecur...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-19/cybersecurity-
kaspersky-has-close-ties-to-russian-spies) [2]
[http://venturebeat.com/2015/10/13/7-open-source-password-
man...](http://venturebeat.com/2015/10/13/7-open-source-password-managers-to-
try-now-that-logmein-owns-lastpass/)

~~~
nxzero
>> "Sure, be sure to send any password you're considering using to Kaspersky
for thorough vetting. I'm sure they won't retain a copy of it. Trust them."

Assuming they did keep passwords, at best, be sides the password, what
information would they have and how might it be used?

